# Chuck plate



## PeterT (Jan 22, 2017)

Nothing fancy but hopefully useful. I've kind of settled on 5" diameter (Gator) chucks for my smaller 'tooling' needs on rotary table & mill or swinging back & forth from lathe for that matter.

Here is the plate I machined to hold round things on the mill. Using 3/8" cap screws I can bolt the plate to the mill Tee's in several positions. I made it a bit slimmer in the Y-direction so I can hold it on parallels in my 5" jaw mill vise & saves a vise knockdown. Its made from MIC-6 ground & cast aluminum cut-off remnant. Maybe not the toughest but seems to be quite accurate & was easy to machine. I just have to be careful about storing it & not banging it around.


----------

